# CHRISTMAS DECORATING CONTEST OFFICIAL THREAD



## Marty (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome and Greetings to the 4th Christmas Decorating Contest!

 

Before you do anything, please go read the rules and directions which as posted and pinned on the main forum. Then get yourselves back here and let the games begin!

 

Start posting your entree pictures now. Be sure to say in your text if you are entering the horse and barn contest or horse and cart contest. Good luck to all and let's have ourselves a very big Mini Christmas now!


----------



## Genie (Dec 1, 2011)

Horse and Cart contest

Timber Ridges Dazzle took an old fashioned tour down Main Street, Seaforth, for the Santa Claus parade.

Dazzle has lots of experience in life and still loves a parade


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is Dapper Dan waiting for the Parade Marshal at last night's Christmas parade. He really turned heads on the parade route with the sound of jingle bells! Buddy got to ride along also.

We'd like to enter under Horse And Cart.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 4, 2011)

Entering Horse and cart contest

This is Robbie Ray dressed up as Max the dog from the Grinch then my little Who's in the wagon






side of cart from Parade






Closer view


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 5, 2011)

*Horse & Cart*

*Saturday we did two parades - one in the morning and another lighted parade at night.*

*Reindeer, Santa Hats and Bows on the horses and about 1,000 lights on the wagon including*

*a strand of rope lights down the pole on the wagon.*

* *

















*Merry Christmas, Everyone!*

*Hal & Deb Bryant*


----------



## Sandee (Dec 6, 2011)

Horse and cart. Here we are in a lighted Christmas parade. I walked my daughter drove.



(click on picture to enlarge it.)


----------



## Becky Horat (Dec 7, 2011)

This was our Christmas Card photo this year. We were taking the photo ourselves with camera on timer. And you know how that works. Set the timer and try to get into the photo "briskly" without startling everyone. I want to know with all the new technology, why camera auto timers are only 10 seconds??? Didn't realize until later that Hope's legs were crossed....pretty funny.


----------



## Becky Horat (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Becky Horat (Dec 8, 2011)

Oops, I just noticed we were supposed to choose a category for our photos. This one will be in the cart/carriage category. Thanks!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 11, 2011)

bumping


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 11, 2011)

Horse and barn/shelter

We forgot our camera for the parade yesterday so we improvised with our large horse shelter.


----------



## MBennettp (Dec 11, 2011)

These are for the Horse and Barn contest.


----------



## Wings (Dec 12, 2011)

Loving this thread! Shame I'm flat out before xmas and can't join in... this year!


----------



## rockin r (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are my entries for the Horse and Barn... My mare barn and Me and Dreamer....

Center Isle




Right Side




Dreamers Stall




Me and Dreamer




Right and Left sides




Jasmine




End of the center barn isle

attachment=5182:IMG_9183.JPG]


----------



## rockin r (Dec 12, 2011)

rubyviewminis said:


> Horse and barn/shelter
> 
> We forgot our camera for the parade yesterday so we improvised with our large horse shelter.
> 
> View attachment 5158


I love your horses! Everyone did a really nice job!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you. Your barn is beautiful, no comparison at all lol. Dreamer looks so healthy and happy, its good to see her.

I love all the entries, all are so pretty, I am so glad I don't have to judge this.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG, Rockin r, your barn is too cute! Your barn looks better than my house.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 13, 2011)

Our mini shelter isnt much but does the job. It has been raining horrible lately and everyday its pretty im stuck doing something with kids,school and etc. Today went out playing with Robbie in the rain and fixed the outside up to take a few pics to enter. So here is horse and barn sorry its not what i had visioned but this weather is killing me.

Horse and barn/shelter contest











I love Robbie he never complains


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 13, 2011)

Lots of great decorating again this year ! Here is my entry for horse and barn.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 13, 2011)

wow I love this! Everyones ideas are so great. Gladim not a judge! Good luck all


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2011)

rimmerpaints said:


>


OMG that face!!!!





I love everyones fuzzy horses, Christmas rigs and barns!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

Reo,

Robbie is so fun to dress up.He just stands looking at me like ok stupid lady take your pics and take this mess off me so i can go back to my hay. Cloud,Cinna and Shortcake isnt as patient as Robbie. And cant get a good shot of them. I had them or should i say attempted to dress them up. Needless to say they didnt go for it.Robbie was my team player as always.LOL


----------



## Sandee (Dec 14, 2011)

rimmerpaints said:


> Reo,
> 
> Robbie is so fun to dress up.He just stands looking at me like ok stupid lady take your pics and take this mess off me so i can go back to my hay. Cloud,Cinna and Shortcake isnt as patient as Robbie. And cant get a good shot of them. I had them or should i say attempted to dress them up. Needless to say they didnt go for it.Robbie was my team player as always.LOL


It's so nice to have one in the bunch that cooperates. My mare is like that. I just wormed everyone. One I have to sneak the wormer in the barn inside my pocket because if he sees it I can't even get his halter on.  I have to halter them all except my mare. She comes to the gate without her halter and just eats up whatever I have.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 14, 2011)

Marty, who are the artistic winners?


----------



## Reble (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, we all want to know, and congratulations to you all !

I sure enjoyed them


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2011)

fIRST, thank you all for entering this contest. Your pictures and spirit helped brighten up the season for us all. You are all very good sports! 

 

 

So, OK guys I am late on this because we have had a tie in both catagories for first and second place and they finally broke the tie and it was a very hard decision. Needless to say this was too close! 

 

I need the winners to email me their home address at [email protected] 

Your prizes are being donated by an anonymous benefactor who wishes to remain secret. So you can all thank your Secret Santa here for your prize.

 

The winners will each get a designer halter for their horse from the CMHR Sale Barn. Please have your horses wear them proudly and let people know where they can purchase them. Every purchase from the CMHR Sales Barn helps a horse!

Now, drum roll and please congratulate all the entrees for entering!

 

HORSE AND CART

 

First place: MARSHA CASADA

Second place: Hal and Deb Bryant

 

HORSE AND STABLE

 

First place: ROCKIN R

Second place: Rubyview Minis

 

CONGRATULATIONS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## Wings (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!



:yeah


----------



## Reble (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats, excellent choices. and congrats to all who participated.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 15, 2011)

Everyone is a winner! Beautiful entries all of you. Thank you so much, we will proudly display our special halter and make sure everyone knows about CMHR and where to purchase more. I hope there are more entries next year!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 15, 2011)

CONGRATS



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



Im so happy for everyone!Love the pics


----------



## rockin r (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh My Goodness! I have never won anything! TY Secret Santa! Although we are honored, We would like to donate our halter to one of CMHR's foster horses. And not Sultan, lol. CMHR can pick who it will go to, maybe a foster home that has a small child who loves their foster mini as Cubby does??? If CMHR could send me an address, the horses name and the foster family, I will mail it to them anonymously if that is okay...Gotta love LB and CMHR!!!


----------



## Sandee (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations to all! Have a Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! Dapper Dan is a winner! I mean, I always knew he was but he will be so honored. There were some fabulous entries! I loved looking at them all.

Thank you to everyone!

I thought of donating my prize also, but decided I'd like to have it for Show & Tell. I will make a donation instead.


----------



## Marty (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes please everyone keep your halters! Rockin R, that a designer halter will look wonderful on your CMHR horse Jasmine! Give it to Cubby for Christmas to give to her!


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations to all the entries. Christmas Parades are always so much fun!

Love all the entries and our minis who put up with all the decorations we ask them to wear!

Happy Holidays to all!

Hal & Deb


----------



## little lady (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats to all the beautiful entries! I must add if you ever get the chance to see Deb & Hal Byrants hitch(s) they are amazing and so beautiful.


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2011)

What do the 2nd place winners get?


----------



## Marty (Dec 17, 2011)

Everyone gets a halter!





Hal and Deb need you to send me your address!


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2011)

CONGRATS to everyone!!! Loved the pics!


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 23, 2011)

Our halter just arrived. 





It is BEAUTIFUL!

Thank you so very much.

Just wish we had a "clean" horse to put it on!

And -- to everyone ---MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Hal & Deb Bryant


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Hal & Deb Bryant said:


> Our halter just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HaHa--clean horse--what is that?

You and Hal have a Wonderful Christmas.

Dave and Angie Foy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2011)

Dapper Dan's halter arrived today! It has snowflakes and reindeer on it; he will love it!

Thank you!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 25, 2011)

We just got our halter today, what a perfect day for it to arrive. It is beautiful and will match the last costume I am finishing for tomorrow! Thank you so much!


----------

